# Formater iPod de PC à Mac



## Dayyanum (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Fière propriétaire d'un MacBook Air depuis un an, je possédais auparavant un Acer qui m'a rendu de loyaux services avant de définitivement rendre l'âme durant l'été. L'un des bons services qu'assurait ce fidèle serviteur: synchroniser avec mon iPod Nano, afin que mes listes de lecture demeurent à jour. Depuis son décès officiel, mon Mac s'occupe de gérer iTunes, mais refuse obstinément de se synchroniser avec mon iPod.

J'ai bien essayé de cocher la case "Activer en tant que disque dur" dans le menu iPod de mon iTunes, mais le format demeure "Windows" et, s'il se charge sans problème, il ne met plus aucune musique ou liste de lecture à jour.

Existe-t-il une autre façon de faire voir raison à ces hurluberlus technologiques récalcitrants ? Une méthode de faire naître le grand amour ?

Plus simplement, comment formater un iPod Nano de 3e ou 4e génération ( je l'ai depuis quatre ans ) d'un PC à un Mac ?


----------



## tonrain (11 Octobre 2013)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, que tu as toutes tes données sur ton Mac, tu lances une simple restauration de ton iPod depuis iTunes sur ton MacBook Air, à la sortie, il sera au format Mac.


----------



## Dayyanum (12 Octobre 2013)

Ç'a fonctionné numéro un ! Merci beaucoup !


----------

